# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Crested & Crest-bred canaries

## douke-soula

*Crested Canaries* 
      Ένας από τους ελάχιστα γνωστούς εκπροσώπους των καναρινιών εμφάνισης είναι τα Crested (σκουφάτα). Τα Crested είναι μια από τις παλαιότερες φυλές καναρινιών που προέκυψαν στα 500 περίπου χρόνια εκτροφής οικόσιτων καναρινιών. Συγκεκριμένα συγκαταλέγονται στην ομάδα των παλαιών ποικιλιών [BelgianFancy, ColouredFrill, Crest/Crest Bred, FiorinoFrill, GibberItalicus, GibosoEspanol, ItalianGiantFrill, JapaneseCrest, JapaneseHoso, NorthernDutchFrill, LancashireCoppy/Plainhead, Lizard, PadovanFrill, ParisianFrill, ScotchFancy, Southern Dutch Frill(French Frill), SwissFrill] Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπ’ όψιν πως το Crested δεν είναι μια αδιάφορη ράτσα. Αποτελεί τον πρόγονο του διάσημου Gloster αλλά και σημαντικό εργαλείο στην εξέλιξη Stafford.




*Ιστορικά στοιχεία

*       Η μετάλλαξη της κορώνας (Crest) εμφανίζεται για πρώτη φορά γύρω στα 1750. Οι πρώτες αναφορές για καναρίνια Crested μας έρχονται από τα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα. Το 1870 ξεκίνησε μια προσπάθεια από μερικούς εκτροφείς στην Βρετανία να ζευγαρώσουν Lancashire με Crested Norwich. Κύριος στόχος τους είναι να αποκτήσουν μια πιο πλούσια κορώνα  εκμεταλλευόμενοι την διάταξη των οστών του κρανίου των Lancashire που δημιουργούσε την κορώνα και το πλατύ κεφάλι με το πυκνό πτέρωμα των Norwich. Τα πρώτα πουλιά που παρήχθησαν ονομάστηκαν Crested Norwich ή “Turncoat”.   
   Εμφανίστηκαν για πρώτη φορά το 1879 στην έκθεση του Nottingham αλλά απορρίφθηκαν από τους κριτές ως μη κατάλληλα για επίδειξη και για το διαγωνιστικό κομμάτι της έκθεσης. Οι εκτροφείς αυτών των πουλιών συνέχισαν την συστηματική εκτροφή αυτών των πουλιών. Μέχρι τότε τα πουλιά ονομάζονταν ως Crested Norwich. Το 1890 σε συνάντηση 400 εκτροφέων καναρινιών καθορίστηκαν αυστηρά κριτήρια  και πρότυπα για την ποικιλία των Norwich. Από εδώ και στο εξής το χαρακτηριστικό «τύπος» θα υπερίσχυε του χαρακτηριστικού «χρώμα». 
     Έχοντας πλέον διευκρινιστεί τα χαρακτηριστικά του Norwich, οι εκτροφείς των Crested δημιούργησαν τον δικό τους σύλλογο με την ονομασία *Crested** Canary** Club** (C**.C**.C**.).* Το club αυτό είναι μέχρι σήμερα από τα παλιότερα club καναρινιών στην Μ. Βρετανία.
   Τα Crested είδαν την δημοτικότητά τους να ανεβαίνει αλματωδώς. Στις πρώτες τους προσπάθειες οι εκτροφείς προσπάθησαν να εκθρέψουν κίτρινα πουλιά με σκουρόχρωμη κορώνα ή έστω κίτρινα πουλιά με σκουρόχρωμη κορώνα και οδηγούς φτερών. Ο συνεχής ανταγωνισμός στην εκτροφή των πουλιών αυτών και η αυξημένη δημοφιλία τους οδήγησε στην εκτίναξη της τιμή τους ώσπου στις αρχές του 1900 η τιμή ενός Crested ισοδυναμούσε με τον μέσο μισθό ενός υπαλλήλου! Έτσι το 1923 η ζήτηση για αυτά τα πουλιά άρχισε να μειώνεται. Με τον ερχομό του Β Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου η εκτροφή των Crested ατόνησε (όπως συνέβη βέβαια και με τις υπόλοιπες ποικιλίες) και έφτασε στο χείλος της πλήρους εξαφάνισης. Από το τέλος του πολέμου και μετά λίγοι εναπομείναντες εκτροφείς με συστηματική προσπάθεια βοήθησαν το είδος να παραμείνει ζωντανό. Το 2006/2007 η DEFRA κατέταξε τα Crested στα είδη σπάνιας εκτροφής (Rare Breed). Την χρονιά εκείνη οι υπολογιζόμενες θηλυκές για αναπαραγωγή υπολογίζοντας στις 100 σε όλο το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο (μερικοί εκτροφείς τις υπολογίζουν σε 40)!!! Το 2008 ξεκίνησε μια προσπάθεια από πολλούς εκτροφείς Crested η ανταλλαγή πουλιών προκείμενου να αποφύγουν φαινόμενα εκφυλισμού και αιμομιξίας αλλά και να κρατήσουν την φυλή ζωντανή.

_Χαρακτηριστικά

_     Τα Crested εμφανίζονται με δύο φαινοτύπους όπως ακριβώς και τα Gloster. Ο ένας είναι ο φαινότυπος Crested με την πλούσια κορώνα.


















     Ο δεύτερος φαινότυπος είναι τα Crest-bred με την ιδιότυπη έκφραση.
















     Σύμφωνα με τα στάνταρτ του C.C.C. τα οποία έχει υιοθετήσει και η C.O.M. για τους διαγωνισμούς της η κορώνα έχει τον πρώτο λόγο. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι πολύ μεγάλη ή πολύ μικρή. Πρέπει να αποτελείται από άφθονα φαρδιά πούπουλα, ισομερώς κατανεμημένα γύρω από το κέντρο της, το οποίο πρέπει να βρίσκεται στο ενδιάμεσοι της απόστασης πάνω από τα μάτια και ανάμεσα από το ράμφος και τον αυχένα. Μια κορώνα μπορεί να είναι επίπεδη αλλά σαφώς προτιμάται μια κορώνα η οποία «γυρίζει» στις άκρες της (weeping crest).Η διάταξη του πτερώματος της κορώνας πρέπει να είναι συνεχής, χωρίς διακοπές και το τελείωμά της στον αυχένα να δημιουργεί μια «ομαλή» συνέχεια. Ορισμένοι εκτροφείς υποστηρίζουν πως το ιδανικό μέγεθος της κορώνας πρέπει να είναι ίσο με το μέγεθος ενός κέρματος των 2 €.
 Το επόμενο σημαντικό χαρακτηριστικό είναι το σώμα. Ο τύπος του σώματος πρέπει να είναι παρόμοιος με αυτόν του κοκκινολαίμη. Μια φαρδιά πλάτη, τοξωτή, με ολοστρόγγυλο και γεμάτο στήθος, ουρά κοντή και στενή, φτερά πτήσης που να μην προεκτείνονται πέραν της βάσης της ουράς, ούτε να διασταυρώνονται αλλά να εφαρμόζουν σωστά στο σώμα. Το πόδια να είναι ελαφρώς λυγισμένα και οι μηροί να μην είναι εμφανείς και να κρύβονται από τα φτερά στο τέλος της κοιλιάς και προς την αμάρα τα οποία δημιουργούν ένα είδος «ανάποδης ημισελήνου».  Το ράμφος πρέπει να είναι κοντό και το μέγεθος του σώματος είναι τα 17 εκατοστά και με κλίση 45 μοιρών. 

 Στα Crest-bred το κεφάλι θα πρέπει να είναι φαρδύ (σε κανένα σημείο στενό) και καλυμμένο από άφθονα, φαρδιά φτερά που ξεκινούν από την βάση του ράμφους και να συνεχίζουν κατά το μήκος του κεφαλιού πέφτοντας δεξιά-αριστερά δημιουργώντας την σκυθρωπή έκφραση των «φρυδιών».
Τα Crested είναι πουλί «τύπου» άρα τα χρώματα δεν παίζουν κάποιο ρόλο. Οι συνήθεις χρωματισμοί που συναντούμε είναι κίτρινο, λευκό, μπλε και πράσινο. Ανάλογα με την έκταση των φτερών της μελανίνης στο σώμα του πουλιού δίνουμε και τον ανάλογο χαρακτηρισμό (Clear, Ticked, Variegated, Heavily Variegated, Three parts – Dark, Foul, Self).


_Διαγωνιστική κρίση


_    Το πρώτο σε βαρύτητα χαρακτηριστικό κατά τους διαγωνισμούς είναι το κεφάλι. Αν έχουμε δύο πουλιά ισοδύναμων χαρακτηριστικών τότε υπάρχει η τάση από τους κριτές να επιλέγεται το πιο μικρόσωμο, καθώς αναγνωρίζουν πως είναι αρκετά δύσκολη η προσπάθεια να διατηρήσουν ένα σταθερό μέγεθος. Σημαντικό μερίδιο κατά την κρίση βέβαια έχουν και η κατάσταση του πτερώματος αλλά και η ζωτικότητα του κρινόμενου πουλιού. Για να πετύχουμε κάποια χαρακτηριστικά της φυλής απαραίτητο είναι να έχουμε πουλιά με μαλακό πτέρωμα. Ειδικά για την διαμόρφωση της κορώνας το μαλακό πτέρωμα είναι αναγκαίο για ένα όμορφο αποτέλεσμα. Αυτό σημαίνει πως στην συγκεκριμένη ράτσα (όπως και σε αρκετές άλλες φυλές «τύπου») έχουμε κυρίως πουλιά με μαλακό ή πολύ μαλακό πτέρωμα. Σε μια εκτροφή πρέπει η χρήση των “yellow” (σκληρού πτερώματος πουλιά που στην περίπτωσή μας είναι τα λιγότερο μαλακότερα) να γίνεται τακτικά ούτως ώστε να μην αποκτήσουμε πουλιά με υπερβολικά μαλακό πτέρωμα. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το σχήμα του σώματος γίνεται ασαφές, η κορώνα χάνει το σχήμα της εύκολα και βέβαια έχουμε στο κοπάδι μας πουλιά με έντονα προβλήματα κύστεων των φτερών (lumps). Ο ακόλουθος πίνακας μας δίνει με λεπτομέρεια την κατανομή των πόντων κατά την κρίση:

Κεφάλι ή Κορώνα: 45 πόντοι

Σχήμα και μέγεθος: 20 πόντοι

Πτέρωμα(όλων των χρωμάτων): 15 πόντοι

Στάση: 10 πόντοι

Πόδια: 5 πόντοι

Συνολική εντύπωση: 5 πόντοι

*Σύνολο*: *100** πόντοι*

        Το κλουβί επίδειξης για τα πουλιά αυτά μπορείτε να δείτε στην ακόλουθη εικόνα.
crestedcage.jpg


_Αναπαραγωγή


_     Η αναπαραγωγή αυτής της ράτσας δεν θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί μια εύκολη υπόθεση. Βασικός κανόνας είναι ότι οι επιτρεπόμενες διασταυρώσεις είναι οι εξής:
  Crested X Crest-bred = 50% Crested, 50% Crest-bred
  Crest-bred X Crest-bred = 100% Crest-bred
  Crested X Crested = Απαγορεύεται (υψηλός συντελεστής θνησιμότητας)

  Ένας επαγγελματίας εκτροφέας πρέπει να λάβει υπ’ όψιν και την διαχείριση του πτερώματος πριν προβεί σε οποιαδήποτε διασταύρωση για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Μια ζευγαρώστρα διαστάσεων 80cmX50cmX40cm είναι ιδανική για ένα ζευγάρι Crested. Οι νεοσσοί είναι έτοιμοι για απογαλακτισμό στις 33-35 ημέρες.

_Διατροφή


_      Στις βόρειες χώρες η διατροφή του Crested δεν διαφέρει ιδιαίτερα από τα υπόλοιπα καναρίνια. Πρέπει πάντα να λαμβάνουμε υπ’ όψιν το γεγονός πως η συγκεκριμένη ράτσα δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα κινητική άρα πρέπει να προσέξουμε το ποσοστό ελαιούχων σπόρων (ρούπσεν, κανναβούρι, Νίζερ κλπ)στο μείγμα της ημερήσιας διατροφής τους. Ειδικά για τις Μεσογειακές χώρες όπου η μέση θερμοκρασία είναι αρκετά υψηλότερη από την Β. Ευρώπη το μείγμα μας πρέπει να είναι σαφώς πιο φτωχό σε ελαιούχους σπόρους, μιας και ο παράγοντας κρύο έχει περιορισμένη επίδραση στα πουλιά και σε χρονική διάρκεια αλλά και σε ένταση. Κατά την διάρκεια της πτερόροιας απαραίτητη είναι η ενσωμάτωση τροφών πλούσιων σε αμινοξέα για την σωστή ανάπτυξη των καινούργιων φτερών.


_Επίλογος_

         Η ποικιλία των Crested βρίσκεται σε μια σημαντική καμπή της ιστορίας τους. Μια από τις σημαντικότερες ράτσες που γλίτωσαν τον αφανισμό και μας μεταφέρουν ολοζώντανο το γονίδιο της κορώνας που πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στα μέσα του 18ου αιώνα. Αυτό το γονίδιο ήταν που έδωσε νέα διάσταση στην εκτροφή των καναρινιών και ακόμα και σήμερα γοητεύει τους θαυμαστές του χόμπυ και των καναρινιών εμφάνισης Ας ελπίσουμε πως οι νέοι εκτροφείς θα καταφέρουν να αναστρέψουν την πτώση των αριθμών της ράτσας και να δώσουν νέα πνοή στη εκτροφή τους.

Για την σύνταξη του κειμένου θα πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε τον εκτροφέα Ken Rix για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του καθώς και τους φίλους του Forum Τάσο και Γιάννη για τις επεμβάσεις τους στο κείμενο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στα ακόλουθα links :

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/bird...stedCanary.php
http://www.canaryadvisor.com/crested-canary.html
http://freespace.virgin.net/ken.know...s/crested.html
http://www.ovcaus.com/
http://www.hwbbs.co.uk/10.html

Για οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση ή διόρθωση μπορείτε να μας βοηθήσετε.

----------

